# Dog lets out deadly gas, thanks, Iams



## acover4422 (Oct 24, 2011)

So, following on from my discovery that my dog hated his food so much he would rather puke than eat it (http://www.dogforums.com/dog-food-forum/103222-hur-hur-im-so.html : thanks everyone!), we've switched him over to Iams. It's about the best quality that we can afford right now, since we're under a lot of financial strain at the moment.

Something I've noticed is it gives him lethal gas. I mean this stuff is DEADLY. Not exactly more frequent than usual, but stinkier. We've switched his food before and it's given him gas, but it's not been as 'fragrant' as this. We also have our kitten on Iams, and she can be pretty dangerous, too. The same goes for my cat in England, who has been on Iams for about six years and can clear a room.

It's got me curious: is the puppy's gas something that will pass, and is just caused by us changing his food, or is it the Iams? Anyone have their dog on Iams and notice that they're... More noticable than usual?


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I use a different brand....but I do notice that anything with chicken gives my dogs SBD's Lol! I have to use lamb products to freshen up the house! XP


----------



## libbenstein (Aug 23, 2010)

both the boys are on Iams and now neither of them have the issue, but i will say that when we had Cash, English Pointer, and had him on the regular chunk there was some really green clouds in the house. we started feeding Cash on a tray, to slow down his eating, it got a lot better. ever sence we have developed a habit of feeding out of a bowl WAY TOO BIG for the amount of food to slow the boys down. 

Hope that helps


----------



## Minka (Nov 29, 2011)

Why don't you take a pick from this list and see what you can afford? http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/dry/4-star/


----------



## luvmyboyz (Nov 9, 2011)

Minka said:


> Why don't you take a pick from this list and see what you can afford? http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/dry/4-star/


I would agree. That awful gas you're smelling is telling you that something disagrees with your dogs system. Iams is a very overpriced food for what it contains. I too suggest looking through the list that Minka provided and finding something of better quality for the same price. Remember that some foods may cost a bit more, but you end up feeding less because there are less fillers in the food, more content that the dogs body uses, so you may pay more initially, but the bag lasts longer, so you're really not spending anymore money, but feeding your dog better . Good luck!


----------



## DustyCrockett (Sep 24, 2011)

The gas indicates some gastric distress. I don't know whether the severity of the discomfort is proportional to the toxicity of the discharge.

If you switched him over cold turkey from one food to another, he'll have some problems at first, which should clear up in a day or so. Might be accompanied by diarrhea. But if it persists, I believe it means he's not tolerating the food too well.

My research has indicated that even the so-called "premium" brands (Iams, Beneful, Science) have pretty much the same ingredients as the economy brands. Doesn't mean they're the same, or even the same quality. I don't know exactly what it means, really, but to get a meat-based diet you have to go with the extravagently-priced "specialty" foods. Unless we find something in the list linked above, which I'll be going over it myself here shortly.


----------



## acover4422 (Oct 24, 2011)

luvmyboyz said:


> I would agree. That awful gas you're smelling is telling you that something disagrees with your dogs system.


Aaaaw man! My dog sucks! Haha. Nah, I love him really. But good God, am I ever going to find ANYTHING that he likes and agrees with him? UUUUGH!

So, to summarise: he's been on the Iams about two weeks now; and yes, we did switch him over cold turkey. At this point, are we saying that the gas isn't from a change in food but because he doesn't agree with the Iams?


----------



## luvmyboyz (Nov 9, 2011)

acover4422 said:


> Aaaaw man! My dog sucks! Haha. Nah, I love him really. But good God, am I ever going to find ANYTHING that he likes and agrees with him? UUUUGH!
> 
> So, to summarise: he's been on the Iams about two weeks now; and yes, we did switch him over cold turkey. At this point, are we saying that the gas isn't from a change in food but because he doesn't agree with the Iams?


2 weeks is not enough time to tell if a food is working for your dog. You could give it more time and see, but IMO I suggest switching off Iams simply because of the quality. Iams is not cheap for what it is.


----------

